# St Patty's chrome!



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Jdixon23,clintonking2.0,and I hit the Clinton today and it turned out to be a great day.The water was perfect and so was the fishing we went 2 for 6 combined and 1 sucker


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Was a beautiful day! Too bad my crown wasn't fitting that well today! Lol


----------



## flatlandfishing (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice fish. Might want to try and turn your back away from the river, or fuzz out the backgrounds...It's realllly easy to tell where you guys got those fish. I don't fish that spot much, so I don't really care; just sayin.

Also, it's St. Paddy's day. Patty carries a feminine connotation to it, and Patrick was not a lady.


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

It was a good day to be on the river. Got my first Clinton river steelie. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

mrjimspeaks said:


> Nice fish. Might want to try and turn your back away from the river, or fuzz out the backgrounds...It's realllly easy to tell where you guys got those fish. I don't fish that spot much, so I don't really care; just sayin.
> 
> Also, it's St. Paddy's day. Patty carries a feminine connotation to it, and Patrick was not a lady.


It's not Like its a super secret spot and just because you or anyone else knows where I caught them doesn't mean you'll be able to catch them to......I wish people on here would just enjoy the pics and reports and not complain


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Good work.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice fish ! What were you using ? And for people like me that don't fish the Clinton too much I don't have the slightest clue were that spot is .


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

BrikTan said:


> It's not Like its a super secret spot and just because you or anyone else knows where I caught them doesn't mean you'll be able to catch them to......I wish people on here would just enjoy the pics and reports and not complain


I enjoyed your pics. Can I at least complain about being at work while you guys got to have some fun?


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

wyandot said:


> I enjoyed your pics. Can I at least complain about being at work while you guys got to have some fun?


Yes! You deffinately can complain about that LOL!


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I opened with Nice fish and I said I rarely fish that spot...I guess that's some pretty heavy complaining. I guess some people like more company than I do. I've met more than a few people on the water who use this site solely for reports and don't contribute at all. Keep workin' those spoons though :lol:


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

Bobber down Brik 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

mrjimspeaks said:


> I opened with Nice fish and I said I rarely fish that spot...I guess that's some pretty heavy complaining. I guess some people like more company than I do. I've met more than a few people on the water who use this site solely for reports and don't contribute at all. Keep workin' those spoons though :lol:


I took it the wrong way I guess my bad and I guess I need to keep my spots to myself


----------



## nhaisha (Jan 15, 2012)

briktan said:


> it's not like its a super secret spot and just because you or anyone else knows where i caught them doesn't mean you'll be able to catch them to......i wish people on here would just enjoy the pics and reports and not complain


yea^^^^i agree...no big deal just some fish...i hate when people are so super secret about where they catch fish...as if the fish are gonna run out


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

You still gotta know how to catch them...nice job. Believe it or not there is enough spots and fish to go around... you could put most guys off this site on that spot and they still wont catch all the fish

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

jaytothekizzay said:


> You still gotta know how to catch them...nice job. Believe it or not there is enough spots and fish to go around... you could put most guys off this site on that spot and they still wont catch all the fish
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Right!....like I said just because you know where I fished doesn't mean u can put fish in the net


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Seems like a lot of little steelies this year. I haven't seen a pic yet that went over 6lbs. Hopefully they're just late to the party. Nice fish guys!


Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

There was some nice fish posted in December and I believe one or two in January.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations on the fish guys. I'm hitting it today after work. I got a fever...and the only prescription is more Steel !!!!!!!

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Im packing the car to head down there in a few. I will report back this evening. :-D

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Going this weekend too bad that I have to drill through 3 feet of ice to get to them. I was hoping for open water but maybe I can get lucky and find a pressure crack that I can set a tip up in.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

We both lost fish that were 8+


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Had a nice on that was probably 10# break me off on the rocks on a hot n tot


----------



## nhaisha (Jan 15, 2012)

briktan said:


> jdixon23,clintonking2.0,and i hit the clinton today and it turned out to be a great day.the water was perfect and so was the fishing we went 2 for 6 combined and 1 sucker


do you guys keep them? Or catch and release?


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Catch and release


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

nhaisha said:


> yea^^^^i agree...no big deal just some fish...i hate when people are so super secret about where they catch fish...as if the fish are gonna run out


 Nice steelhead I am glad you had a great day on the river. I hate when people have a whole river or lake to fish and they have to fish right on top of you. And sometimes the fish do run out.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Well that's good to hear that there are some good size fish. Hopefully one day I can get my ***** out there before all the other Yahoos come,lol. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

When all the yahoos pile in I call it quits basically when the temps above 35 I'm done LOL......I love winter fishing just gotta grow out the beard it keeps me just warm enough to fish hahaha


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

I've fished that river a lot. Background does not look familiar to me at all...seriously. Screw-em'....good job on the fishes!!!


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

It was only my 2nd time fishing the river and went one for 3. It was a blast and thanks to briktan showing me the spots to fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Jdixon23 said:


> It was only my 2nd time fishing the river and went one for 3. It was a blast and thanks to briktan showing me the spots to fish.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Anytime brother lets hope we get into em again Friday!!! BOBBER DOWN


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

Jdixon23 said:


> It was only my 2nd time fishing the river and went one for 3. It was a blast and thanks to briktan showing me the spots to fish.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



thats a good day. I've been fishing it for 2 years and have only caught or hooked one fish......way downstream from yates. Dont really fish there because so many people do. Im still looking for some good holes.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Good job on the steelhead! Better than sitting in a bar pointlessly drinking all day!!!


----------

